# KYIV | Рaradise Аvenue | 4-16 fl | U/C



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

https://paradise-avenue.com.ua/

Floors: 4-16
Buildings: 22
Homes: 4.200
Developer: ZIM Capital group
Architect: Baust
Completed: 2021


.1 pre-school educational institutions;
.Clinic of modern medicine, dental clinic, veterinary clinic;
.Creation of pedestrian promenade and cycling infrastructure with a total 
.Children’s, sport’s and recreational area;
.Fitness club with swimming pool;
.Shopping center with a food supermarket, shops, catering establishments as well as points of social services for neighborhood residents.


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)




----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)




----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

U/C


----------

